# Computer Crashes



## jim18655 (Aug 14, 2015)

I know we have a lot of smart people here and I hope I can get some help with this.
Details -
Dell 1720 laptop, Ubuntu 14.04 (new install) Firefox 40. Adblock Plus. Opening "What Did you do in your shop today" thread almost instantly causes the computer to re-boot like I hit the power button. It didn't do this on the initial install it only started after an update. I think the adblocker is the cause. If I disable Adblocker the problems stops. I know "just disable adblocker" but it only does it on this one forum. Any thoughts?


----------



## John Hasler (Aug 14, 2015)

jim18655 said:


> I know we have a lot of smart people here and I hop I can get some help with this.
> Details -
> Dell 1720 laptop, Ubuntu 14.04 (new install) Firefox 40. Adblock Plus. Opening "What Did you do in your shop today" thread almost instantly causes the computer to re-boot like I hit the power button. It didn't do this on the initial install it only started after an update. I think the adblocker is the cause. If I disable Adblocker the problems stops. I know "just disable adblocker" but it only does it on this one forum. Any thoughts?


XenForo, the software used to implement this forum, evidently includes some code intended to detect ad blockers and prevent those using them to access the site.  I think you are hitting an interaction between that and a bug in Firefox 40.  It may also have to do with the fact that that thread is very large.I suggest that you take the question to the Ubuntu forum and/or Mozilla's Firefox forum.  It's clearly a bug somewhere.

https://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy-ab&site=&source=hp&btnG=Search&q=xenforo+adblocker


----------



## jim18655 (Aug 14, 2015)

I never got a warning or notice like the XenForo forum shows. I'm able to access the enire forum. I disabled the adblocker and it seems OK . As I'm sure you know, some sites bombard you with ads and the ad blocker speeds things up. Thanks for your help.


----------



## John Hasler (Aug 14, 2015)

jim18655 said:


> I never got a warning or notice like the XenForo forum shows. I'm able to access the enire forum. I disabled the adblocker and it seems OK . As I'm sure you know, some sites bombard you with ads and the ad blocker speeds things up. Thanks for your help.


I'm using Firefox 37 on Debian, but I use Privoxy to block ads.  You have clearly found an OS bug, though: nothing that goes wrong in a browser should cause a reboot.  I suggest that you file a bug report with Ubuntu.


----------



## jim18655 (Aug 14, 2015)

Ubuntu sends crash reports automatically. I'm going away for the weekend and will reload Ubuntu next week. Maybe something didn't update properly. I should have deleted the OS and did a fresh install but I didn't feel like spending hours loading and configuring programs. Live and learn - the easy way isn't always the fastest.


----------

